# Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch



## facepunch (15. Januar 2012)

*Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

Hallo, anscheinend haben meine Bose Kopfhörer einen Kabelbruch genau kurz hinter dem Klinkenstecker,wenn ich das Kabel dann in einer ganz bestimmten Lage FESTHALTE geht der rechte Kopfhörer, weiß jemand was ich brauche um das zu reparieren? Ich denke nämlich das würde sich für 100€ Kopfhörer rentieren. Hab aber leider noch keine Lötkenntnisse, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Hier noch mal ein Bild, kann man aber leider wenig drauf erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallassa (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

Ist noch Garantie drauf? weil dann würde ich sie einfach reklamieren...


----------



## facepunch (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

Nein, leider seit letzte Weihnacht abgelaufen


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

Bose gehört zu den Firmen, dessen Produkte man nicht kaufen soll. 
(Zumindest sagen das die Audioleute hier im Forum... )
Also das nächste mal richtiges Audioequipment kaufen, eine Reparatur lohnt sich nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

wenn es kurz hinter dem klinkenstecker ist, kürz das kabel um die paar cm und löt einen neuen stecker auf.

Klinkenstecker 3,5 mm Mit Knickschutz, Metall Polzahl=3 / Stereo KLS 44 V Lumberg im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## facepunch (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bose gehört zu den Firmen, dessen Produkte man nicht kaufen soll.
> (Zumindest sagen das die Audioleute hier im Forum... )
> Also das nächste mal richtiges Audioequipment kaufen, eine Reparatur lohnt sich nicht.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe die geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*



facepunch schrieb:


> Ich habe die geschenkt bekommen.


 Das ist doch egal, ich sagte nur, dass es sich wohl nicht lohnen wird und warum. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

Plapperst du alles nach was du so hörst?
Die wenigsten Leute haben Bose Kopfhörer bisher gehört... 
Sie bedienen einen durchaus vorhanden Markt an Bassverliebten...


----------



## Blue_Gun (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Plapperst du alles nach was du so hörst?
> Die wenigsten Leute haben Bose Kopfhörer bisher gehört...
> Sie bedienen einen durchaus vorhanden Markt an Bassverliebten...


 
Aber Höhen und Mitten sind total schwammig. Ein Freund besitzt ihn, dachte Bose wäre das Beste.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

Die Bose on! Ear finde ich persönlich total klasse und einzigartig. Ich finde diese Verallgemeinerungen hier immer so grauenhaft


----------



## Blue_Gun (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Die Bose on! Ear finde ich persönlich total klasse und einzigartig. Ich finde diese Verallgemeinerungen hier immer so grauenhaft


 
Es ist keine Verallgemeinerung, sondern eine persönliche Erfahrung meinerseits. 

Hast du denn schonmal Alternativen gehört? Doch das ist Off-Topic.

Wie oben beschrieben, Löte das auf und gut is.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

Ja habe ich, Dt 880, Dt 990, Denon Ah-D1100, Ah-D2000, DT 770 80/250 Ohm uvm. Habe sogar ein Review drüber geschrieben


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bose In Ear Kopfhörer Kabelbruch*

Die Bose In ears hatte ich mal zum testen und habe sie aufgrund des vergleichsweise miesen Sounds zurückgeschickt.


----------

